# [SOLVED] My GPU Won't Fit in the Case



## GMMAwesome

Yesterday I tried building my first computer with one of my friends following the Newegg tutorial. At the last part where we would put in the GPU, a part of the case wouldn't let the GPU go in. What was stopping it was that the spaces that would be out to still let you plug stuff into the GPU was bulging out into the case and a metal part sticking out of the GPU was hitting the bulge.

The case I was using was this: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case and the GPU I was using was this: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series GV-R685OC-1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity (you can see the metal part sticking out on the top of the left side of the first picture)

I was looking into one of these: Newegg.com - NZXT Phantom PHAN-001BK Black Steel / Plastic Enthusiast ATX Full Tower Computer Case , but looking at the video it seems like it has the same thing. 

Is there any case that would have that space without the bulge so that it would fit? I'm also wondering if there is anything that would increase the length of the socket that the GPU would go in just a bit so that it wouldn't hit the bulge, that way I wouldn't have to get another case.


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

*You didn't link the GPU - *

*edit - nice you fixed that.*


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



CCT said:


> *You didn't link the GPU - *


Sorry about that. I have now edited and fixed the link.


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

I would recommend you read the case reviews from purchasers - the dimensions for that GPU are the same as the 6970 which one reviewer pointed out would NOT fit. Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



CCT said:


> - the dimensions for that GPU are the same as the 6970 which one reviewer pointed out would NOT fit. Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


I've been starting to read the reviews a bit more carefully but I didn't even notice that! 

Looking through the reviews with the keyword "fit" with the case I'm looking at, it seems like there has been no complaints about putting in the GPU, but it still looks like it has the same bulge which might still stop the GPU from fitting the same way the other case did. Is there something different about how the motherboard would be put in or the size of the bulges on that case that would affect this?


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

I truly don't have an answer - post at NewEgg and see.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

That card should fit in a Storm Scout, I've put GTX295's in one.

Which part of the card is hitting the lower end or the upper?


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Just to help you understand, here is a picture I made showing what's happening:










The GPU and the socket where the GPU goes should be closer to the slot/bulge and the metal thing should be smaller in size, but the same thing would still be happening.


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

And you cannot insert the card with the rear card bracket lowered below the 'bulge' 1st?


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



CCT said:


> And you cannot insert the card with the rear card bracket lowered below the 'bulge' 1st?


Like in the picture, the bulge continues on the whole way and the metal thing is too wide to go through the space it's given.


----------



## toothman

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

I almost bought the Storm Scout myself, but my 6950 won't fit in it either :grin:

Try as many different angles as you can without damaging the card. If it simply won't fit as-is, you have two options:


Mod the case - cut through the obstructing metal as minimalistically and aesthetically as possible so that you can install your card
See if Newegg will let you return the case for a refund so that you can order a new one


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



toothman said:


> Try as many different angles as you can without damaging the card. If it simply won't fit as-is, you have two options:
> 
> 
> Mod the case - cut through the obstructing metal as minimalistically and aesthetically as possible so that you can install your card
> See if Newegg will let you return the case for a refund so that you can order a new one


Right now I don't have the parts with me (is at my friends house because his house has a better surface for working on this), but we basically did everything we could at that moment (it was the last step and we were tired so we might not have tried everything) and I do have the case ready to return in case I find one that looks better.

Also in the Newegg tutorial video, the guy puts the graphic card in last. Do you think it would be any better if I put in the GPU with the motherboard or is it a definite "do that last."


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

This video shows that case and a 6850 inside it (supposedly) -> AMD Rig Completed - YouTube

FF to ~ 3m20s


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



CCT said:


> This video shows that case and a 6850 inside it (supposedly) -> AMD Rig Completed - YouTube
> 
> FF to ~ 3m20s


I'm guessing the 6850 is about the same as the other ones we were comparing in terms of size? Also I couldn't see anything different about how he put it in, so I left a comment hoping he still checks his Youtube Account and can reply to me.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

That piece your showing as hitting the card, is that the lock/latch to lock the card in place?


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

If that is the little bent piece at the top rear of the card, it rests on top of the rear access plate so it can be screwed down. (maybe the term is what Wrench97 used).


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



Wrench97 said:


> That piece your showing as hitting the card, is that the lock/latch to lock the card in place?


Yes, but like I said it's hitting it in a way that it should be a little bit lower than that, A.K.A. where the bulge is.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Remove it.


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



Wrench97 said:


> Remove it.


When I was building it yesterday, I did remove it like in the picture I left, but the bulge around the part I removed is still there which still hits the metal part.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Try putting the card in straight down, use a small screwdriver to open the plastic latch on the PCIe slot instead of trying to rotate the hook on the card into it.


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



Wrench97 said:


> Try putting the card in straight down, use a small screwdriver to open the plastic latch on the PCIe slot instead of trying to rotate the hook on the card into it.


I'm not exactly sure what plastic latch you're talking about. Like I said this is my first time doing this, so if you can point to the part in a picture or something like that, it would help me understand.


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Does the circled area represent where you are having the problem?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



CCT said:


> Does the circled area represent where you are having the problem?


Yes, that is the area.

Also, the motherboard I'm using is this: Newegg.com - ASUS P8H77-V LE LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

That 'bent lip' is 'normally' supposed to rest on top of the rear access port ledge so the card can be screwed down.


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



CCT said:


> That 'bent lip' is 'normally' supposed to rest on top of the rear access port ledge so the card can be screwed down.


It seems like that, but from what I could remember it wouldn't go in right because of it. In the end we did get it to look like it was in, but it still didn't work. My friend is asking about this in one place also, and someone said the force he used might have stopped that slot from working.

Now I'm probably going to go back to my friends house on Saturday and see if I can give this case another go. The first thing I'm going to check is if the video shows when doing this externally just to make sure the slot and the card are working. If that goes as planned, I will try and put it back in the case and give you guys an update. If that doesn't work, would it be possible to use any of the other slots or would they have different ridges that would prevent me from doing this?


----------



## CCT

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Only the right slots will do - see this vid -> How to install a video / graphics card - YouTube


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



CCT said:


> Only the right slots will do - see this vid -> How to install a video / graphics card - YouTube


Alright, I guess I'll just say that slot works for now. Also I saw the video and the graphics card definitly didn't go in that smoothly.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

On the front side of PCIe slot is a lock tab the hook on lower edge of the card goes into the lock tab, install the card straight down while pushing down on the lock tab to open it, that way you are not inserting the card on an angle and trying to rotate it past the case screwless lock.


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



Wrench97 said:


> On the front side of PCIe slot is a lock tab the hook on lower edge of the card goes into the lock tab, install the card straight down while pushing down on the lock tab to open it, that way you are not inserting the card on an angle and trying to rotate it past the case screwless lock.


Alright, I know what you're talking about now and will try that on Saturday.

And for everyone's help, thank you. Doing this for the first time did have my questioning a bunch of things to the point of thinking this wouldn't even work, but now that I got people that I know have more experience than me in this and say it should work, I have more hope in this now.

As for now I think I have enough information and if you have anything else to suggest to me that would be great, but I think the next time I will post here will be during building it again, so please don't leave :smile:


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Oh did we forget to tell you were closed this Saturday for the annual picnic 

Just Kidding we'll be here.


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Alright, a bit of an update.

I told my mom what some of the outcomes could be and she fears we may have to pay $700 more to get this built, so we're going to have someone else build it while me and my friend watch him or help him. If worst comes to worst, we're going to just try and refund everything we can and get the most money back. Hopefully it doesn't have to come to this, but I think it should go just fine. If it doesn't, well, experience.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Where did that number come from?


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



Wrench97 said:


> Where did that number come from?


On my other friend's end, someone said we might of used too much force and killed the slot for the graphics card on the motherboard. If that's the case, we need a bit more than $400 to buy the motherboard and the cpu again and the other $300 would be for someone to build it.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

It takes less then an hour, I usually get $75-$100 depending on the setup.

Did you buy the parts locally or online?
Most online stores will accept the return within 30 days.


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



Wrench97 said:


> It takes less then an hour, I usually get $75-$100 depending on the setup.
> 
> Did you buy the parts locally or online?
> Most online stores will accept the return within 30 days.


Yeah, it probably should be around there, idk why she was thinking $300.

Also yes, the items we would be returning do have a policy of 30 days, so if it comes to that I'm good.


----------



## voon

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

This case is using a toolless fixation for cards. You don't screw them in like with standard cases, ist has a tiltable plastic latch above every expansion bay. And the problems discussed here is exactly why I hate these toolless things.

I don't know the details about the latch, but of course it has to be open. On your picture, it looks like you have the GPU card already inserted into the slot on it's back and you try to tile the card down into the slot at the front ... I can only suggest, that you do not put it's back into the slot already and you rather try to slide your card in, from right to left into the locking mechanims. Of course this might be a problem, because the lower metal aprt of the cards front can only be shoved down, once the card is totally at the back of the case, which might not be possible, because before that, the latching mechanism already blocks the car at the top of its front.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*



GMMAwesome said:


> On my other friend's end, someone said we might of used too much force and killed the slot for the graphics card on the motherboard. If that's the case, we need a bit more than $400 to buy the motherboard and the cpu again and the other $300 would be for someone to build it.


Even if the Mobo was damaged the CPU would still be unharmed.
My fees would be in line with wrench97 for a simple assembly.
$300 would be WAY out of line to assemble a PC.


----------



## GMMAwesome

*Re: My GPU Won't Fit in the Case*

Alright guys, the computer is now working! Apparently there were 2 PCI–E slots. One was regular, which was the one I was using, and the other was for GPUs that supported DirectX. When the guy put it in the DirectX one, it went right in. If I was doing this by myself, your tips would have definitely helped, but the guy knew the tricks to get it in. I guess I can officially leave this problem as solved!


----------

